# F@H members, what else can I do?



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 9, 2010)

OK, I have dedicated the i7-860 to folding -bigadv work only. No GPU's except for the little ATI X300D) used to monitor the rig. I cannot raise clocks any higher due to heat and instability. *Please give me your suggestions for optimizing the client.* See settings below:

*Clocks:* 4.0Ghz
*Temps:* 68-73c
*Ram*: 8gb DDR3 1600
*Work Unit Setting:* SMP-8
*Ram allocated to VM*: 5.2GB
*TBF:* 30m 45s
*PPD:* 27.8K



I am considering running a Ramdisk


Would I gain much TBF if I ran native Linux

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 10, 2010)

?????????http://en.fah-addict.net/news/news-0-176+cuda-dedicated-linux-distribution.php ???????


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 10, 2010)

Not the best cooling solution for an I7.  I have that same unit on my E6750 Conroe (rig 2 in my sig) and it works great.  But we know that i7's make more heat when we overclock than 775 CPU's do.

Get a swiftech XT CPU block, a Laing DCC/swiftech 350/355 pump, and this replacement top.  (It lets you run 1/2 inch tubing and increases flow as well).  This should drop your temps about 5 degrees and give you a bit more overclocking room.

You could also look at the heatkiller or koolance 360 CPU blocks.  Several people on TPU use the same pump/top combo I mentioned.  It works quite well.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 10, 2010)

Does it need the 8GB of ram? I bet going to 4GB would drop the CPU temps a bit. Considering it may take less CPU and VTT to keep it all running


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 11, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Does it need the 8GB of ram? I bet going to 4GB would drop the CPU temps a bit. Considering it may take less CPU and VTT to keep it all running


Yes, minimum 6GB to run the VM. I plan on running a ramdisk on the extra ram.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok then, carry on!


----------



## kevinksu (Mar 11, 2010)

looking at your Temp, i'm sure you can add another 200mhz  + running linux 
can improve 2mins. And you can also remove the video card + take away 4GB of RAM.

In native linux, the a2 would take no more than 3.6gb.

I have seen 4.2ghz in linux native@28'30" TBF with RAM set on Turbo


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 11, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ?????????http://en.fah-addict.net/news/news-0-176+cuda-dedicated-linux-distribution.php ????????



He meant to link: http://en.fah-addict.net/news/news-0-176+cuda-dedicated-linux-distribution.php


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 11, 2010)

You can also get more MHz by switching to 2 X 4MB ram configuration instead of a 4x2GB ram, but that's expensive.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 11, 2010)

It looks like we have a similar problem. I currently have a dual rad on my DFI X58 system and it's not enough to cool it. I have to pay my fed taxes first but then I'm going to buy a triple rad and hope for the best. I've been considering this one...

XSPC RX360 Extreme Performance Radiator

Or maybe this one...
ThermoChill PA120.3 3x120mm High Performance Radiator - 15mm Spacing

My dual rad is on the back of the case so I won't have a mounting problem.


----------



## kevinksu (Mar 12, 2010)

if it is a dedicate folding rig why not change to native linux. With native linux only 2x2GB is needed and faster.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 12, 2010)

kevinksu said:


> if it is a dedicate folding rig why not change to native linux. With native linux only 2x2GB is needed and faster.


because I am a linux noob


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 12, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> because I am a linux noob



Me too.  This looks like a good guide for total noobs like us: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=619931


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 12, 2010)

Buck, what about adding a couple of folding cards to the rig ??.I get about ~25,000 33min 40sTBF running -smp 7 (other core for 2x 260GTX) from mine @4GHz

I guess the only other benefit might be going to native Linux and doing away with the VM overhead.

There should be enough Linux guru's here to help you through setting it up, maybe a post in the Linux section would yield some help.

EDIT: I get ~38,000PPD from my rig with 2 NON-Overclocked 260's (one of them is being a bitch when I up the clocks )...IMO worth sacrificing the other core for the PPD increase.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry I can't help here Cap since all my -bigadv folders are 920's. If I were you and since no GPU folding on that rig, I would try native linux (I am a bigger noob that you are Buck) to eliminate half of the overhead that VM requires plus the ram that you currently have would work great on a Linux setup.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 12, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Buck, what about adding a couple of folding cards to the rig ??.I get about ~25,000 33min 40sTBF running -smp 7 (other core for 2x 260GTX) from mine @4GHz
> 
> I guess the only other benefit might be going to native Linux and doing away with the VM overhead.
> 
> ...


I had 2x GTX260's in this rig before, but it was unstable. I have lots of empty slots for my cards, so that's not an issue. I think I might try Linux with this rig, as I would not mind getting my TBF into the 28min range. Thanks to everyone for their responses!!


----------



## kevinksu (Mar 12, 2010)

Opensuse is very user friendly.
just need to delete the SWAP partition and change to ext3 for /home instead of ext4  during the installation. And you're good to go.

you can even remove the x300.

good luck.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 12, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I had 2x GTX260's in this rig before, but it was unstable.



Give it more V and a  that should get it stable



> I have lots of empty slots for my cards, so that's not an issue.



I am running into the same problem, more CPU power and not enough GPU power 




> I think I might try Linux with this rig, as I would not mind getting my TBF into the 28min range. Thanks to everyone for their responses!!



I would be willing to help out with any problems, as I may go to linux with my next i7 build.But it has been a few years from the last time I tried any Linux distro's


----------



## msgclb (Mar 12, 2010)

I was looking at do a Linux install on a Intel board using Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit version but I noticed the ISO file name is ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso as shown below.

Can any Linux user tell me if this 64-bit version of Ubuntu can be used on an Intel board?

Download Ubuntu CD image

To access the 64-bit version you have to click on the Alternate download option.

I installed this on a AMD board using the Linux (64-bit build) 6.29 but two completed WUs failed to upload with verification errors. I later switched to XP and found my system clock was off by 6 hours so that might have been the problem.

I used this Ubuntu Folding document and SMP Client Install as a guide to do my install.

The start of the Welcome to The OcUK SMP Folding@Home Client Guide is here.

I like this Ubuntu distro and if I can get this to work this is the one I'll use.


----------



## kevinksu (Mar 12, 2010)

first of all, in order to fold -bigadv the OS (linux native and windows host) has to be 64-bit.

and yes you can use on Intel Board as long as the CPU supports it. 



> I installed this on a AMD board using the Linux (64-bit build) 6.29 but two completed WUs failed to upload with verification errors



would you post the FAHlog


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 12, 2010)

My last link is getting ignored.  One of the things it says is to use Ubuntu 9.04 instead of 9.10, although that seems to apply only if you're thinking about using your GPU.  64 bit is required for SMP.  I let Ubuntu boot from the CD and my clock ended up 4 hours off, so it must reset the clock for some reason.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 12, 2010)

kevinksu said:


> first of all, in order to fold -bigadv the OS (linux native and windows host) has to be 64-bit.
> 
> and yes you can use on Intel Board as long as the CPU supports it.
> 
> ...



The FAHlog log was deleted along with Ubuntu but I'll remember to save it if this happens again.



thebluebumblebee said:


> My last link is getting ignored.  One of the things it says is to use Ubuntu 9.04 instead of 9.10, although that seems to apply only if you're thinking about using your GPU.  64 bit is required for SMP.  I let Ubuntu boot from the CD and my clock ended up 4 hours off, so it must reset the clock for some reason.



I would never say I was ignoring you but I'm blind! I missed it but I've bookmarked it for later reference. I wasn't using the GPU. I noticed your comment about the clock and pretty sure I set it correctly so that's something to check after an install.


----------

